# Home screen icons spontaneously changing to Andrid robot ico



## Riverglen (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a Motorola Moto G phone, running version 5.1 of Android. This morning, after powering up the phone I noticed that the normal icon associated with Google Keep had been replaced with the little green Android "robot" icon. I also discovered that the icon for the Lookout anti-maleware app had also been changed to the same Android icon.

I was able to restore both icons by removing the altered versions from the home screen and dragging new copies from the app drawer to the home screen. The copies in the app drawer were unaltered. I ran an on demand scan with the Lookout app, which didn't reveal any problems, and there isn't anything abnormal in the scan history that Lookout keeps. My wife has the same model phone and Android version. On her phone I found that the Lookout icon had changed, but the Keep icon hadn't. Both phones seem to be executing the affected apps without obvious problems.

So, should I be concerned about this seemingly harmless aberration or not? Can anyone explain what happened?


----------

